# Javadocs zu struts



## ak (26. Feb 2005)

wo kann ich die javadocs zu struts downloaden?
Ich kenne nur die onlinedoku mit den javadocs und den source-download, da sind die javadocs dabei.
Beim source-download mpsste aich dann aber alle html-seiten raussuchen, ist mir zu doof.
Bin ich zu blöd um einen separaten download für die struts-java-docs zu finden?


----------



## foobar (26. Feb 2005)

Wenn du die Sourcen hast kannst du die Javadocs doch selber erstellen.
Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz .


----------



## ak (26. Feb 2005)

Dann müsste ich mir aus über 1.700 Dateien die richtigen raussuchen, oder wie machst du das?


----------



## ak (26. Feb 2005)

Ich habe jetzt mal spasseshalber das ganze ZIP in einen ordner namens docs gepackt, dann habe ich in eclipse, der struts.jar in den properties gesagt, wo die javadocs liegen. Leider findet eclipse die datei nicht, da es von einer anderen struktur ausgeht, z.B.
doc\org\apache\struts\action\Action\Action.html aber die Datei Action.html liegt wie alle Dateien im ganz oben im doc Verzeichnis.
Wie kann ich eclipse nun dazu bringen per Strg + F2 in die richtige JavaDoc Datei zu springen?


----------



## foobar (26. Feb 2005)

> Dann müsste ich mir aus über 1.700 Dateien die richtigen raussuchen, oder wie machst du das?


Es gibt doch einen Javadoc-Task in ant. 
Eclipse kann dir aber auch die Dokumentation aus den Klassen erzeugen.


----------



## ak (26. Feb 2005)

wie gesagt, eclipse erwartet einen anderen Ordner, wie kann ich das nun machen, dass eclipse die richtige html-Datei findet?


----------

